# Smacna HVAC Duct Construction Standards



## a-scorpion (21 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم

عودة أخرى وطلب مميز وجديد من نوعة

أنا أبحث عن كتاب
Smacna HVAC Duct Construction Standards

فأرجو من لديه أو يمتلكه أو يمتلك لنك لتنزيله فاليفيدنا بأسرع ما يمكن للأهمية

شاكرين ومقدرين حسن تعاونكم

أخوكم م.عدنان


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (22 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم يمكنك تحميل الكتاب من خلال الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=47773&highlight=smacna
وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## a-scorpion (22 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشكور جدا يامهندس أحمد وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## الصانع (23 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
مشكووووووووووووووووووور و جزاك الله كل خير يا مهندس احمد و الأخ المهندس محب الله و رسوله ... و للأخ a-scorpion


----------



## Magdy Mergawy (7 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (8 أبريل 2011)

ارجو الموافقة على دخولى لهذه الصفحة ضر ورى لوسمحت الادارة abdelsalamn.


----------



## عزيز صالح (21 أبريل 2011)

ارجو الموافقة على السماحي لدخول هذه الصفحة ضروري جداً و جزاكم الله خير عزيز


----------



## fabia_1752 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجو التصريح لى بدخول الصفحه و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## usa2020ma (26 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ASHRAF100 (12 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## محمد تكس (2 مارس 2012)

ارجو السماح لى بدخول هذه الصفحه و جزاك الله خير


----------



## مالك دولات (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ارجو السماح لي بتحميل الكتاب لاني بامس الحاجه اليه


----------



## CallMeH (11 أكتوبر 2012)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## yousefegyp (11 أكتوبر 2012)

ارجو الموافقة على دخولى لهذه الصفحة ضر ورى لوسمحت​


----------



## mustafatel (11 أكتوبر 2012)

it doesn't work at all​


----------



## zaid007 (23 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم، ارجو من الادارة السماح لي بدخول الرابط للاهمية
و شركرا جزيلا.


----------



## Mr gabr (24 يناير 2013)

أرجومن الادارة السماح لي بالدخول لهذه الصفحة للاهمية *Mr gabr*


----------



## ياسر العزي (24 يناير 2013)

مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## m.abd (26 يناير 2013)

Smacna HVAC Duct Construction Standards

نحتاج لهذا الكتاب فمن لديه لايبخل علينا

فقد بحثت في كل المنتدى عن كتب سماكنا وخاصة تصميم الدكت 
ووجدت ان جميع الروابط منتهيه 

الرجاء من الاداره الانتباه لهذا الموضوع

وشكرا


----------



## ADHAMM (14 فبراير 2013)

لا يمكنني التحميل..


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (14 فبراير 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Eyad Nimer (1 مارس 2013)

*ارجو التصريح لى بدخول الصفحه ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## ماهر سعيد (3 مارس 2013)

ارجو السماح لى بدخول الصفحه و جزاكم الله عنا خيرا​


----------



## nofal (4 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## fahdabbady (7 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي مجهوداتكم الرائعه بس من فضلك الرابط مش شغال وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد اليونس (29 يوليو 2013)

لانستطيع الدخول إلى الصفحة


----------



## احمد شعبان عباس (30 يوليو 2013)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (11 سبتمبر 2013)

كيف يمكننا الدخول الى هذه الصفحة


----------



## agordat1977 (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رابط الكتاب : http://www.4shared.com/office/h13lcWtR/SMACNA_-_HVAC_Duct_Constructio.html


ان شاء الله أرفع رابط لكل اصدارات سماكنا اليوم مساءا


----------



## agordat1977 (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رابط مجمع لكل اصدارات سماكنا:

http://www.4shared.com/rar/WpwbwiXl/agordat1977_collection.html


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (16 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoud eliwa (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ارجو التصريح لى بدخول الصفحه و جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## mahmood mrbd (19 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم...اخوتي في الادارة لماذا لم استطع دخول هذه الصفحة ؟ ارجو الاجاية وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## drmady (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ارجو التصريح لى بدخول الصفحه و جزاكم الله خيرا​
​


----------



## mohammed nsr (25 سبتمبر 2013)

لايسمح لي بالدخول الي صفحة الرابط الرجاء من الادارة السماح لي بالدخول وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمد السعيد نور (28 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرااا


----------



## eng/elshemy (2 يونيو 2014)

ارجو الموافقة على دخولى الصفحة


----------



## niab88 (19 يوليو 2014)

الرجاء من الادارة تسمحلي ادخل الصفحة


----------



## salehshati (28 فبراير 2019)

ارجو الموافقة على دخولى لهذه الصفحة ضر ورى لوسمحت الادارة ​abdelsalamn​


----------

